# *** RBO Scores from 03-05-2017 ***



## passthru24 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hope everyone had a Great time this Sunday at RBO and the ASA Ga & AL Qualifier. We are so Blessed to have so many friends and archery family come out and support RBO. We had a total of 153 Shooters today, and the qualifier went Great. Hope everyone enjoyed the shoot and got in some Great practice in for the Big Shoot this coming weekend. Score are below !!!!!


Class / Name		3/5/2017
Semi Pro	Score	12's
Corey Bryant	206	6

Open A		
Logan Wilson	203	7
Michael Barnes	197	4

Senior Men's Open		
Walt Pittman	190	2

Open B		
Stephen Sapp	200	5
James Taylor	197	7
Brian Kirkpatrick	191	5
Daryl Short	174	1

Known 50 - Open		
Butch Parkman	214	8
Ryan Lockhart	206	7

Known 45 - Open		
David McSpadden	210	7
Jamie Davis	205	6
Brian Martin	204	4
Tyler Butler	189	2
Richard Mabry	170	2


Super SR. Known		
RC Shoemake	200	3
James Smith	196	3

Senior Hunter 		
Mike Webb	198	3
David Petet	192	1
Buddy Allison	172	2

Senior Known		
John Nickell	218	9
Shawn Cornell	195	3

Hunter Elite		
Todd Jones	201	5
Carter Woodall	195	1
Rusty Allison	182	1
Guy Bundy	179	3

Hunter (Fixed Pins)	
Benny Fennell	202	3
Jason Bennett	197	4
Scotty Seals	196	4
Rick Buley	190	0
Darrell Collins	185	2
Jonathan Rice	177	2
Raymond Pope	175	3
Joshua Phillips	175	0
Aaron Seabolt	170	0

Bow Novice		
Jonah Duvall	220	11
Nathan Morgan	214	8
Brad Lewis	204	6
David Smith	204	4
Rickie Buley	201	6
Billy Paul	200	5
Kyle Pope	200	2
Drew Welborn	191	4
Lee Taylor	189	3
Jonathan Faircloth	187	3
Daniel Faircloth	183	4
Logan Grubbs	178	2
Christopher Pierangeli	175	2
Ryan West	172	3
Sean Petit	159	0
Arthur Caldera	152	0

Open C		
Tyler Hale	204	6 SOY PTS ONLY
Tony Langley	203	5
Ken Patterson	200	6
Colton Short	189	4
Jesse Scott	188	0

Men's Known 40		
Jacob Holcombe	216	11 SOY PTS ONLY
Adam Lockhart	212	9
Erik Johanson	206	5
Jake Land	204	4
Carl Higgenbottom	200	2
Robbie Lark	198	3
Tyler Luttrell	194	3
Jeff Bowman	188	6
Taylor Davis	176	1

Women's Known 45 - Open
Amy Pittman	203	5

Women's Known 40 - Open
Chloe Rosser	201	6
Kabri Hart	193	3
Kristen Buley	192	1
Ashley Taylor	178	3

Womens Hunter ( Fixed Pins)
Alecia Searcy	206	5
Beth Lark	194	4
Teresa Nowling	192	5
Stacy Hulsey	192	2
Tonya Register	185	2
Ashley Faircloth	182	3
Wendy Simpson	172	3
Becky Land	162	0

Cross Bow		
Robin East	207	7
Danny Morgan	205	6
Albert Morris	196	2

High School Open Boys	
Jeb Bowman	206	3

High School Pins Girls (15-18)
Sarah Edwards	175	1
Madison Allison	149	0

High School Pins Boys (15-18)
Jacob Crumbley	214	7
Dylan Price	188	3

Middle School Pins Boys (15-18)
Mason Holland		

Middle School Open Boys (12- 14)
Mark Hicks	208	7
Jackson Tatum	206	7
Blake Lowe	192	2
Joseph Nieto	183	2

Middle School Open Girls (12-14)
Kylen Buley	188	7
Ansley Sapp	184	2

Elem.  School Open (9-11)
Keenan Mulkey	191	5  SOY PTS ONLY
Carter Rice	183	3
Logan Taylor	174	2
Roland Florence	134	0

Elem.  School Pins Girls (9-11)
Brooklyn Hulsey	183	0
Kirsten Nowling	171	0
Katie Land	144	1

Junior Eagle (8 & under)	
Andrew Land	162	1
Mason Foy Mogren	115	1



Fun		
Mason Smith	220	14
Chad Miller	214	8
Dustin Kerbow	210	8
Eddy Jamieson	197	4
Bethany Phillips	173	1
Kevin Bowlden		
William Hammond		
William Hanner		
Cole Brederick		
Caden Frederick		
Clayton Frederick		
Blake Lowe		
Dale Bloodworth		
Lee Clinton		
Blaze Clinton		
Ed Talley		
Blake Vance		
Eddie Mathis		
Carl Miller		
Jason Waterson		
Lukas Corpe		
Clay Ledbetter 		
Taylor Roberson		
Jeahan Davis		
Frank Cole		
Devin Cole		
Jason Hicks		
Eli Phillips		
Kerri Langley		
John Rosser		
Narvie Nowling		
Lee Hulsey		
Taylor Hulsey		
Patrick Sheets		
Luke Lewis		
Cassandra		
Scott Parrott		
Kim Parrott		
Wesley Mulkey		
Amanda Mulkey		
Keenan Mulkey		
Kevin Hawk		
Bobby Weekley		
Randy Davis		
Janice Davis		
Sian Weekley		
David Cliett		
Bennie Coker


----------



## nmorgan83 (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome shoot today Scott!! Always a great place to be!


----------

